
The inside story of Facebook’s biggest setback - oska
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/12/facebook-free-basics-india-zuckerberg
======
HoppedUpMenace
Something wicked this way comes... Mark Zuckerberg and his Facebook, hiding
under the guise of altruism, gives Mr. Dark and his circus a run for its
money.

